# Need Fishing Decoy Help



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

Glad to be a part of this forum...but I could use some sage advice.

Over the years, I've made a few fishing decoys; but I still don't know how to get the metal fins fitted in the body without extra work. I've sawed them in; but then, I need to fill the gap that isn't fin. I've used a woodburning tip, but there's too much of a burn mark around the metal. I've seen metal fins that went all the through the decoy body and were bent at 90 degrees on the other side to keep them in place.

How can I get metal fins in the body to have a great fit and no bandsaw trail that needs filler? A knife might do a good job on cedar; but cutting a slot in maple or walnut that just fits the narrow metal is over my head.

The reason I ask, is because I would like to make some decoys out of nicer wood and leave them natural--no painting. But setting metal fins in the body without the above telltale signs remains a mystery to this nimrod.

I've thought about placing two different woods in the bandsaw and making a glue joint where the two pieces come together--the joint running where the fins need to go.

I want to use as little filler or glue-spanning as possible. I'm counting on an experienced outdoorsman to let me in on the secret.

Thanks!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

You actually said what I thought, a lamination.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is a fishing decoy? 

George


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've never done it but a few solutions come to mind. You didn't mention size or thickness of the metal or how you were cutting a slot. There are a number of small saw blades and abrasive cut off discs available for a Dremel tool. Same thing with Multi Master oscillating type tools. Could you fold the metal that fits in the slot to compensate for a too wide slot? You could use small drill bits that match the metal thickness, drill a series and cut the waste between with a knife or needle file. Maybe the fins could have pins cut like prongs instead of the entire width of the material fitting in a slot. Hammer a small brad flat and either solder or sandwich it. With a little creativity, it could be part of the fin design, like ribs. A piece of metal could be attached to a soldering iron and used to burn a slot or held in vice grips and heated with a torch. A thin saw like a hacksaw blade or veneer saw could be cut or shaped, maybe used against a guide before the decoy is shaped. A thin sharp knife can be plunged in and wiggled back and forth. Maybe a combination of any of these methods depending on the size of the slot and thickness of the metal.


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*Thanks, Hammer*

I appreciate the response--several ideas for consideration. Still, I think there's got to be another way to accomplish this. Any more ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's illegal in my state to use spears, bow and arrows or grapnels to fish except for suckers in the spring. I don't know if fish decoys can be used but we normally fish through the ice in deeper water and decoys might cause fouling of our lines. I don't have any experience with decoys.

I did a quick search and found this on fish decoys, have to say I'm very impressed with the workmanship, nothing like antique decoys I've seen, but they are painted. The author uses a fine burn in knife for his fins. Must be a bit of a job and rather stinky. From a woodworkers standpoint, I'd probably look into a small saw for the Dremel for small slots and a veneer saw for larger ones. The veneer saws can be filed down quite thin.

I would Google around, lots of folks make fish decoys.
http://www.midarkhouse.org/articles/holmes_buildingafishdecoy.html


----------



## Capwood (Nov 25, 2012)

*Decoy Finished*

Well, the fish decoy is done. I'll see if I know how to attach it here. It's padauk and maple with crystall eyes.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That came out very nice. There's a woman I know up in boulder junction Wisconsin that has a little shop, that has decoys similar to yours. 
The price tags on the ones she has are anywhere from $60 to $300 plus. So that should tell you something there. Nice work.


----------



## robot (Oct 28, 2012)

That is really cool! Nice work!


----------

